# NIGHT VISION Finishing Feeder Pigs



## Farmer Connie (Feb 11, 2018)

Playing around while finishing to hogs in the dark.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 14, 2018)

Were you out doing chores after dark? We've had to do that before, but we try to get chores done while we still have daylight. Sometimes you just can't get it all done.


----------



## Farmer Connie (Feb 15, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Were you out doing chores after dark? We've had to do that before, but we try to get chores done while we still have daylight. Sometimes you just can't get it all done.


Trying to scare off owls. They are EVERYWHERE.. not scared.. they let you walk up on them and take pics..




 

 

 

 

 

 




This is want they wanted..




But it's rats they are getting.​


----------



## mystang89 (Feb 15, 2018)

Hmm, wonder what the taste of owl is?


----------



## Baymule (Feb 15, 2018)

mystang89 said:


> Hmm, wonder what the taste of owl is?


probably pretty ratty......


----------



## babsbag (Feb 15, 2018)

I know that they can be a pest to chickens but darn, they are cute. I would love for an owl to come and get rats for me, I have sooo many of those. My chickens are locked up and safe at night so all owls are welcomed here.


----------

